# Help needed with Classico gasket



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi - I think I need to replace the group head gasket on my Classico as it’s started to leak water from around the portafiler when extracting a shot

Can anyone give me a few pointers on how to do this please


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The edge of the coffee screen has a slight lip on its outer edge. Insert the handle of an old spoon or a flat bladed screwdriver into the edge and carefully lever out the screen and the seal should come with it( working from both edges ). If it has been in for a long time it my require digging out with a bradawl or similar.


----------



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks - is then fairly easy and straightforward to replace the gasket?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes absolutely, just make sure you have the chamfer on the inside of the seal facing upwards to fit the raised edge on the shower screen.
NB. Make sure you clean out any bits of seal left in the grouphead groove OR you may have a leak.
Also thoroughly clean the group head internally before refitting the seal /screen, use the P/F to press the seal /screen back in.


----------



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Is it possible to upgrade to upgrade to something like an IMS nanotech precision shower screen?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes, pick the one you prefer, just check it is the correct one for your machine.


----------



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks El carajillo, do you have any idea of which one would fit/be a better upgrade?
From what I can make out there are only 2 options for a E61 group head (which I believe the Francino Classico has) either the 98 hole ø 3mm model or the 127 hole ø 2.4mm - thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Go for the 127 hole.


----------



## shadegrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Great - thanks for all your help


----------

